
California Promises No Sales Tax To Keep Amazon/Overstock Affiliates Happy - aj
http://techdirt.com/articles/20090706/0354255459.shtml
======
anigbrowl
Worth knowing if you are a large online buyer, that CA still charges a use tax
- that is, you're expected to declare out-of-state purchases for use in CA and
pay the same rate as sales tax, and it would matter if you got audited. So if
you spend many thousands online in the belief that you're saving yourself
sales tax, you might be in for an unpleasant surprise. That said, I've never
heard of any regular person getting audited for state taxes.

This goes back to the 1930s, incidentally; it's not some anti-internet thing.

